# [linux] Alias na nazwe użytkownika?

## canni

Czy jest sposób, aby ten sam użytkownik mógł sie logować po np. dwoma loginami "jako jedno konto"

na przykład mam usera: canni

ze swoim katalogiem domowym /home/canni

i chcialbym stworzyc alias na jego nazwe np darek, ze jak sie bede logowal i wpisze login: darek i haslo usera canni to sie zaloguje jako "canni"

potrzebne mi to jest bo na uczelni mam inna nazwe konta i baaardzo czesto logujac sie do kompa w domu wstukuje nazwe usera z uczelni.... (ale jednak chce zeby konto domowe zostalo "canni") czy da sie jakos zrobic takie "mapowanie nazwy"?

Z gory thx za pomoc

Edit by Poe

ORT!!  

----------

## Raku

Utwórz nowego użytkownika i zmień mu w /etc/passwd uid na innego użytkownika. Powinno działać, choć do końca nie jestem tego pewny.

----------

## arek.k

@Raku nie wiem, czy o to ci chodziło, ale chyba mniej problematyczne będzie użycie opcji -u i -o przy  useradd niż grzebanie w /etc/passwd. Czy to jednak zadziała zgodnie z oczekiwaniem? Nie wiem.

----------

## Raku

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> @Raku nie wiem, czy o to ci chodziło, ale chyba mniej problematyczne będzie użycie opcji -u i -o przy  useradd niż grzebanie w /etc/passwd.

 

o opcji -o  nie wiedziałem. Ale skoro jest, to masz rację, będzie bezpieczniej.

A jeśli chodzi o grzebanie w /etc/passwd - jak już się tam grzebie, to warto wykorzystać do tego celu program vipw.

----------

## arek.k

Dołączę się jeszcze z takim małym pytankiem (bo sprawa mnie dosyć zaintrygowała). U mnie ta opcja -o (o której pisałem) nie działa pod gentoo.

```
# useradd -o -u 1000 -d /home/arek nowy

useradd: UID 1000 nie jest niepowtarzalny
```

a przecież do tego służy -o, żeby mógł być niepowtarzalny (man useradd). Wygląda to tak, jak by nie rozpoznawał tej opcji. Sprawdzałem pod suse - działa, redhat - działa.

Czy tylko u mnie nie działa pod gentoo, czy u was też? A może popełniam jakiś błąd (systematyczny)?

----------

## v7n

a weź spróbuj dodać sobie normalnie usera i potem ręcznie wyedytuj /etc/passwd. przynajmniej sprawdzisz co tak naprawdę nie działa  :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

Nie, no w ten sposób działa. Oczywiście edytuję /etc/passwd i /etc/shadow. Nie chodziło mi o rozwiązanie jakiegoś problemu, z którym nie mogę sobie poradzić, ale o wyjaśnienie, czy tylko u mnie -o nie działa.

----------

## v7n

```
# grep 1000 /etc/passwd

volon:x:1000:100:imie nazwisko,,,:/home/volon:/bin/bash

# useradd -o -u 1000 -d /home/volon nowy

# grep 1000 /etc/passwd

volon:x:1000:100:imie nazwisko,,,:/home/volon:/bin/bash

nowy:x:1000:1000::/home/volon:/bin/bash

```

chyba działa ;p trzeba jeszcze pokombinować z grupami, ale to może się udać

może masz jakiegoś aliasa na polecenie useradd

----------

## arek.k

 *v7n wrote:*   

> chyba działa ;p

 Dzięki, właśnie o to mi chodziło  :Smile: .

 *v7n wrote:*   

> trzeba jeszcze pokombinować z grupami, ale to może się udać 

 

No jasne, że to się udaje. Nawet muszę przyznać wydało mi się to dosyć interesujące  :Smile: .

Niby tworzony jest nowy użytkownik (inne hasło, katalog domowy, grupy, czyli wszystko - zupełnie inny użytkownik), a jednak system widzi wszystko wg uid  :Smile: .

Na dodatek edytując passwd i shadow można nawet tworzyć użytkowników o czysto numerycznych loginach (np. 123456@localhost). Bardzo fajna zabawka. Żebym tylko za dużo się nie pobawił  :Smile: .

 *v7n wrote:*   

> może masz jakiegoś aliasa na polecenie useradd

 

Nie za bardzo rozumiem pytanie (a raczej jego cel), ale jeśli chodzi ci o coś takiego:

```
costam -> useradd
```

 to mam link (adduser -> useradd) jak chyba każdy, ale to chyba nie ma nic do rzeczy.

Jeśli 

```
useradd -> costam
```

 to nie.

Aliasów (w rozumieniu tradycyjnym  :Smile:  ) nie mam wogóle (do/od useradd).

Może po prostu u mnie nie działa i już. Może mam jakąś starą (nieaktualną, zwaloną) wersję useradd.

Nie przejmuje się tym, bo i tak będę instalował system od nowa jak znajdę czas. Jeśli u ciebie działa, to przyjrzę się temu później (bo czasem może się przydać) po reinstalacji. 

Dzięki za odpowiedź, pozdrawiam

----------

## v7n

```
man alias
```

o takie aliasy mi chodziło. czasem miałem takie schematy, że ustawiałem sobie alias na coś tam w .bash_login i potem się dziwiłem co za dziwne polecenia mam na powłoce.

btw 

```
 # equery b /usr/sbin/useradd

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/sbin/useradd in *... ]

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.17 (/usr/sbin/useradd)
```

ale takiej wersji już chyba nie uświadczysz, najstarsza dostępna standardowo to 4.0.18.1 (-;

----------

## arek.k

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man alias
> ```
> ...

 

Tak tylko jeszcze wyjaśnię, że wiem co to są aliasy  :Smile:  - żeby nie było potem śmiechu  :Smile: .

Bez tego to chyba od gentoo powinienem się trzymać z daleka  :Smile: .

 *v7n wrote:*   

> btw 
> 
> ```
>  # equery b /usr/sbin/useradd
> 
> ...

 

No teraz może nie, ale ja mam jeszcze:

```
# equery b /usr/sbin/useradd

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/sbin/useradd in *... ]

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 (/usr/sbin/useradd)
```

----------

## arek.k

 *arek.k wrote:*   

>  *v7n wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> man alias
> ```
> ...

 

EDIT:

Chodziło o starą wersję useradd, czyli pakietu shadow. Po instalacji nowej wersji shadow opcja -o działa poprawnie.

----------

